# pics of your vivariums !!



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

hey i just wanted to start this thread as i want ideas for a new viv!! post pictures of your viv below. this would be apprciated olus you get to show them off :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

My beardie's setup.
I need to get some fake plants to go in it, and you can see where she decided to "draw" with her water!


----------



## sammyand99 (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ammy-99-d-picture164948-my-viv-what-think.jpg

Hope this works? lol not the best viv set up but im a newbie so give me some credit


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Home made Iggy and Beardie stack. There is a Leo viv on the bottom left now 2.








My old beardie viv








Hope this gives you some ideas


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

here's My 2 vivs


----------



## sammyand99 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

My crested geckos tank. Needs more leaf matter though.


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

three of my uromastyx vivs


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Crestie viv.. 40x40x18, cost me £100 off eBay with the stand, a 2x1x1 glass viv, all the branches, fake plant, a couple of live plants, 2 ceramics in domes, thermostat and a couple of heat mats including a 4ft heat strip.










Did a bit of fannying about today and put an old fish tank in it. There's a few branches including the big arsed on in the middle, so there'll be no problem with anything getting out... Just need a heater and more water, and there'll be fish in the tank


----------



## Annie92 (Jul 15, 2011)

. 
My leopard geckos viv, I have some more logs and rocks in there now to


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

my beardie vivs


















































my water dragon viv


























my python viv


----------



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

guy thanks for the pics these are all amazing but ive got to be fair the iguana stack and that £100 crestie tank of ebay are top notch aha ;D im going to take all of ideas from all of those and im going to b&q tommorow  scottymac what tiles are they i was gunna get sandstone slate but that looks better 
thanks
sam


----------



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

i have to say sorry to the people on the second page i didnt notice i had a second page haha this is the biggest thread ive started ;D


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

samscott said:


> guy thanks for the pics these are all amazing but ive got to be fair the iguana stack and that £100 crestie tank of ebay are top notch aha ;D im going to take all of ideas from all of those and im going to b&q tommorow  scottymac what tiles are they i was gunna get sandstone slate but that looks better
> thanks
> sam


just bathroom tiles the other smaller 1 is lino i got from carpet right


----------



## sammyand99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats amazing!! I want it! lol good job there! 



Annie92 said:


> image.
> My leopard geckos viv, I have some more logs and rocks in there now to


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's my leopard gecko viv  Very recently finished! There's a link to the build thread in my sig if you're interested in the process it went through. 










Detail:










I'm making a new hide tomorrow out of clay to go on the right hand side of the vivarium as my original plan didn't work as I hoped.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

One of my leo`s viv`s









3 other leo`s viv`s








Berber skinks viv


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Rankins viv










Uromastyx viv










Beardie viv










Other Beardies viv


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Other Rankins viv










And this leo viv I made I sold on Ebay


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

some of these put Rio's viv to shame

here it is


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

My 9 month old CWD viv :2thumb::








And the lil CWD


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is home for my chucks, I'll post the other enclosure tomorrow... I'm working on a fake rock wall to replace the limestone.


----------



## Dirts (Nov 16, 2011)

A couple of my Vivs


----------



## charlie00134 (Dec 31, 2011)

The Rankins viv, the glass is a bit mucky but you can kind of see. It was made by my husband out of an Ikea unit which we picked up at the reduced section for £20









Upstairs









Downstairs

I'll take some better pictures at some point when the glass is clean and my proper camera is charged.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

My Kimberly Rock monitor enclosure:


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

Nigel_wales said:


> My Kimberly Rock monitor enclosure:
> 
> 
> image
> ...


what size is ur kim viv mate its stunning, so jealous


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks mate! 5ft wide by 3.5ft high by 2ft deep.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

i want a background like yours Nigel lol


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got another vine and a buddah statue in there now, but this is basically my set up for a lonely crestie


IMAG0151 by angryandy11, on Flickr


----------



## Scott_83 (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you make back grounds and if so what material to use


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

tdachel said:


> Here is home for my chucks, I'll post the other enclosure tomorrow... I'm working on a fake rock wall to replace the limestone.
> 
> image
> 
> ...



That looks MASSIVE!! (viv and rocks do!) What size is it? looks amazing, bet they love it


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks em_40 for your kind words, I appreciate it.
The enclosure is 6X6X3 feet. The chucks seem to like it. There are 11 different heat stations and it does resemble their (old) home in southern Nevada.

tom


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the enclosure that is home for the Collared Lizards, The Desert Horned Lizards and the Leopard Lizard. It is also 6x6x3 feet. Shots show only the left side - sorry. I tried to do the panoramic shots, but I couldn't get them to work...


----------

